#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-01-30
<charles_> It's been a week, so it must be about time for a new version of Transmission
<charles_> http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-1.03.tar.bz2
<charles_> lots of launchpad tickets closed in this release...
<charles_> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/report/21
<jdong> charles_: yay :)
<jdong> charles_: are there any future plans to make transmission-gtk interfaceable with transmission-daemon? That'd be really cool to have a detachable frontend to transmission
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-02-01
<charles_> Transmission 1.04:
<charles_> http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-1.04.tar.bz2
<charles_> fixes a potential remote crasher exploit analogous to the one uTorrent got hit with a few weeks ago
<NeanT> hi guys .. is there an unofficial repository to update Transmission in Ubuntu ? the version from the official repo is really old..
<jdong> charles_: new tranmsission, huh? :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-02-02
<charles_> pbbt :)
<jdong> charles_: oh btw I had a clutch guy (Dave) contact me today. Nice guy :)
